# CPC looking for remote position



## L_Silva CPC (Jun 1, 2012)

Leanne Silva
775 Reshaw Circle
PO BOX 691
Evansville, WY 82636
307-237-2983
Lsilva1058@gmail.com


Objective
Seeking a Medical Coder position in a remote/clinic, where I can utilize my extensive computer, medical knowledge & strong organizational abilities.



Qualifications
More than 14 years experience as a Medical Coder CPC Certified. Three years of Intervention Radiology Coding. Extremely knowledgeable with regards to Medical Coding guidelines and coding techniques (CPT4, ICD-9, HCPCS) proficient in physician coding and facility coding. Also strong knowledge of Anatomy & Physiology, advanced Medical Terminology, and ICD-10 training though WHO



Education & Certifications	
American Academy of Professional Coders, Certified Professional Coder

Zhealth Publishing Interventional Radiology Coding Seminar - Baltimore, MA

Zhealth Publishing Interventional Radiology Coding Seminar - Jacksonville, FL

ICD-10 conversion training through WHO

Casper community College		



Relevant Experience
Casper Medical Imaging, Medical Coding Specialist			February 2009- Present
Casper, WY 82601

Women’s Health Associates, Receptionist				2007- 2009
Casper, WY 82601

Medical Testing Lab (LabCorp), Front end team lead, coder		1999 - 2007
Casper, WY 82601

Dr. Goode Cheatham Jr. Receptionist, coder				1997 -1999
Casper, WY 82601








Accomplishments
Assign proper CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS codes for services rendered by radiologist from report

Process claims for Casper Medical Imaging/Outpatient Radiology, electronically and paper

Weekly meetings with physicians to ensure accuracy on complex cases

Assist billing staff with claim denials and questions

Work closely with a quality assurance entity to maintain a high standard of accurate coding

Maintain continuing educational units through webinars and audio conferences

Knowledge of all healthcare standard code (CPT4, ICD-9, HCPCS)

Independent thinker, logical, strategic, with a high focus and attention to detail

Organizational skills, ability to multitask, set priorities and meet deadlines

Microsoft Office, Word

Knowledge of Medicare, Medicaid and Third party billing guidelines







References Available Upon Request


----------

